# Just removed a Botfly



## haven711 (Nov 13, 2010)

E. Cuniculi has been taken care of and now it's this.
Haven has a small scar on his tummy and vet gave us solution and oinment to clean up. I've been using it, but it was getting bigger and yellow stuff came out from the hole. I could feel there was a small ball thingyunder his skin. I was removing yellow stuff and felt like I could squeeze that little ball out. Guess what it was bot fly lava. I'm glad I removed it before it got too big. It was half 1/8th of an inch. Check your bunny's skin and see if you can feel anything unusal. I've seen videos before, but never thought my bunny will get it. There are several videos on youtube removing botfly from pets. I'll watch Haven more carefully to see if there's more. I hope not!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 14, 2010)

thankfully, you got it. They can be pretty nasty from what I've read and seen.


----------



## haven711 (Nov 14, 2010)

Do I have to do anything special to treat this? I hope cleansing solution and oinment from vet should be enough.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 14, 2010)

It is dangerous to removea bot fly larvae from a rabbit on yourown because if it breaksapart in the rabbit toxinsare released in the rabbit's body which can have fatal consequences 

However you did a good job... but no one here should ever try to do this on your own. Go to a vet 


Iactually have a huge bot fly larvae in a jar of formaldehyde in my fridge ; it was removed by a vet several years ago from a shelter bun that I was fostering. it looks like a water bug ..truly gross 


Getting back to Haven ...

Iwould cleanse the hole with some diluted betadine and maybe apply a little neosporin

I'm sureshe feels better now


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh that's scary and gross all at the same time.

I have my fingers crossed that this is the end of the botfly's for you guys...

Would I have to worry about something like that with indoor bunnies?


----------



## haven711 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I kinda played with the botfly lavae and it was very tough to break. Haven is an indoor bunny, but I let him outside about 30 min or so for exercise when weather is good. He must have bitten by a mosquito when he was out.


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 14, 2010)

The cuterebra fly (bot fly) either lays her eggs into the soft tissue of a mammal or often leaves her eggs in the grass where they are picked up by a grazing animal
I know a few people whose indoor rabbits got them from being outdoors for only brief periods of time.... often at the shelter we get stray kittens that have multiple numbers of them (sad )

if you are going to let your rabbit run in the grassI would suggest doingdaily checks of the bun to check for that tiny lump (air hole for the larvae); 

I only allow one of my rabbit in the yard periodically as an exercise plan for his obesity ; whenI bring him in I actually wipe every part of him down with a slightly damp cloth and check every inch of him for anything foreign like a tick or anything else:I actually wipe the bottom of his feet LOL

What happens is that if the bun brushes against an egg ..the egg will stick to his fur and when he grooms himself he will ingest it. 

That is also how rabbits get worms. ( but that is easy to treat)
bot flies are a nasty parasite 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12921&forum_id=10


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 20, 2010)

OMG indeed. Glad you got it out but I would not recommend doing this on your own to anyone. 

And why would you keep the botfly larva, angieluv? Blech!


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 20, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> OMG indeed. Glad you got it out but I would not recommend doing this on your own to anyone.
> 
> And why would you keep the botfly larva, angieluv? Blech!



This botfly is a trophy bot fly !!!

Really impressive and big


----------

